# "Night Night Nancy" - short horror film



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 7, 2015)

Here's a new short film I scored, from director Lewis Farinella. 

Admittedly, horror isn't my strongest music genre, and it probably shows in this effort.
But hey, I'll appreciate your honest feedback nonetheless, and also on the film itself. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KiL6ECmzP-E


----------



## patrick76 (Feb 8, 2015)

Well done. I thought the score was right on.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Feb 8, 2015)

Hey Jacob , great short film . The music as Patrick said is just right , and to top it off , it's after 2am here in Sydney and I just heard the most blood curdling scream from a possum , well lets hope so


----------



## Allen Constantine (Feb 8, 2015)

Nice work Jacob. The score fits perfectly the genre of the film. Keep it up :D Really enjoyed the villain also :D


----------



## mpalenik (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice score!

I know you didn't have anything to do with writing the film, but did I feel like I missed something. No one else seems confused, so I don't know why I am. What happened to the guy in the mask? Who was the guy inside the closet and why did he have her boyfriend's phone (it doesn't look like him, based on the picture on the phone)? And why the handcuffs and scrubs? I'm not trying to be critical, I am just genuinely confused. What did I miss?


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys! No worries mpalenik, I'm glad you asked those questions. We kept things very vague with the intention of raising eyebrows. 

Though if you must know: the two culprits were escaped mental patients who were toying with "Nancy" the entire time (hence the pics of her sleeping in her own phone!). She was actually texting the burnface dude, because the boyfriend was already dead. So basically, she was screwed even before she woke up.


----------

